# Watch moment 'cheating wife' is caught out on camera by husband's best man



## nanofaan (Aug 1, 2014)

Watch moment 'cheating wife' is caught out on camera by husband's best man - Mirror Online


----------



## nanofaan (Aug 1, 2014)

He had apparently asked James to follow her and see what she was up to, having heard which bar she was going to that night.
Sadly, his fears were confirmed.
“After finding out, the husband went home, took the car, took her ring, and told her she had until the end of the day to move out,” said the text explaining the video.
The video has already gained almost 4000 comments, with most appalled at Nina’s behaviour.
But some commenters criticised the men for trying to humiliate her online, or said James was wrong to getting involved.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

nanofaan said:


> He had apparently asked James to follow her and see what she was up to, having heard which bar she was going to that night.
> Sadly, his fears were confirmed.
> “After finding out, the husband went home, took the car, took her ring, and told her she had until the end of the day to move out,” said the text explaining the video.
> The video has already gained almost 4000 comments, with most appalled at Nina’s behaviour.
> But some commenters criticised the men for trying to humiliate her online, or said James was wrong to getting involved.


What about how the husband was humiliated?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes. Cheaters and doormats would criticize repercussions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

Nicely done.....


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

My guess is Nina will deny anything was going on. Oh brother....:scratchhead:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

He was very polite to her.


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

LOL - I love it when cheaters try to blame others for their humiliation. Just makes them look even more foolish.

If you don't do anything embarrassing you have nothing to fear from hidden cams.

The only person who can humiliate you is you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

Better now than 20 years from now. Too bad she'll just find some other sucker to marry and cheat on him.


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

No danger of losing your wedding video if you can ensure it winds up on Youtube.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

nanofaan said:


> He had apparently asked James to follow her and see what she was up to, having heard which bar she was going to that night.
> Sadly, his fears were confirmed.
> “After finding out, the husband went home, took the car, took her ring, and told her she had until the end of the day to move out,” said the text explaining the video.
> The video has already gained almost 4000 comments, with most appalled at Nina’s behaviour.
> But some commenters criticised the men for trying to humiliate her online, or said James was wrong to getting involved.


F the commentators. She should be humiliated and good for her H to expose her. Hopefully he can get a quick annulment and forget about this biotch


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Girl Gets Caught Cheating By Best Man. Story In Comments. : videos


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Fantastic, I hope her parents are proud of her.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Off subject here....anyone find out what happened to the wife who was caught kissing that Southern senator? Did she and her husband divorce?


----------



## helolover (Aug 24, 2012)

nanofaan said:


> ...But some commenters criticised the men for trying to humiliate her online, or said James was wrong to getting involved.




Lol. The feminist white knights.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Off subject here....anyone find out what happened to the wife who was caught kissing that Southern senator? Did she and her husband divorce?


I remember hubbys name was Heath Pea****.
Other Guy was Vance Mcalister.


----------



## Differentguy (Oct 3, 2013)

This was originally posted on Reddit. I copied the original posters comments....

This girl and her husband got married a year and a half ago in Thailand. A bunch of my friends flew out for this spectacular wedding. She had cheated on him once before with the same guy and apparently got gonorrhea of the throat from him. She confessed to her husband and asked for forgiveness and he forgave her. Flash forward to a week or so ago and he suspected her of cheating again. Found out she was at this bar through social media or something and asked his best friend if he would go check it out. After finding out, the husband went home, took the car, took her ring, and told her she had until the end of the day to move out. That's all I really know.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

"You know exactly what's going on here!"

Yup!!! You guys have a good night!!

Awesome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Gonorrhea of the throat?? Maybe I'm a prude; but when choosing a mate, that's one of my dealbreakers. Not to put blame on hubby, but what were you thinking???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

Gonorrhea of the throat...

Sounds like she didn't use her head when she, um, decided to use her head.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

GROUNDPOUNDER said:


> Gonorrhea of the throat...
> 
> Sounds like she didn't use her head when she, um, decided to use her head.


Ugh...ewwww!


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

Makes me wonder if she was a call girl/prostitute in Thailand, then found some naive man to marry her. Buyer must always beware.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

helolover said:


> Lol. The feminist white knights.


For real though! Some extremely dangerous "black knights".


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

toonaive said:


> Makes me wonder if she was a call girl/prostitute in Thailand, then found some naive man to marry her. Buyer must always beware.


Why would she be a prostitute? Because she's Thai and she cheated?

She's a pretty chick, obviously into western guys. Doesn't seem like they have kids, so the husband gets away relatively scott free.. although he might now be hunted by the media wanting the full story


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

"Exhibit: WH0RE!" - Seth Rogan in 50/50


----------

